# Need help with 240 Cube Design/Setup



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Planning to move my reef to a bigger tank and want to convert the 4x4x2 tank to an open top lush garden. Lighting will be an Iwaski 6.5K 400W on an HQI ballast in a DIY lumenarc style reflector that will be 30x30".

The only thing I know for sure is that this will be the center piece of the tank:










I will have to trim it down some to get it to fit but not much. So what I am looking for is recos on substrate, filtration, plants etc. ALso can anyone reco a book/website that has sample layouts? I would like some stuff that will grow up out of the water and flower. Other than those lower maintenance plants are prefered.

I will not get to work on this until April but would like the next couple of months to accumulate all the stuff I'm going to need. Please remember that my plant knowledge is almost nil, but I'm willing to try anything. I have access to CO2 so I can do that, would prefer not to but it is not out of the question.

I guess the big question is, what would you do with a 4x4x2 tank?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

hope that helps a little. I have that same stump, and would love to do something with as well.


----------



## JoeAyers (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow. Thanks. That thing looks like a drawing or computer generated or something. That is the type of tank that has wanting to jump in.

Joe


----------

